# New Beetle window windnoise



## jcf4now (Nov 15, 2001)

The dealer says there is nothing I can do. VW told me there was nothing I could do but they have all heard this complaint before.
I have a basic GL with crank windows, no sunroof, standard trans. At higher speeds I get wind noise, no matter how tightly I roll up the windows. It sounds like it comes from the back vertical part of the window as well as along the upper left corner (on the driver's side and upper right corner on the passenger side) of the window. Anybody got any ideas how to either get rid of it or to mask it?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Beetsport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle window windnoise (jcf4now)*

Funny I see this post. I have a '01 NB-Sport and have wind noise above 70MPH on the drivers side mostly. The dealer told me that they could not hear it and that it may be normal. 
Not good enough for me. On my NB-S if I rub my finger, with the window down, along where the window seals against the rubber, there is sections where the seal "folds" over in some spots. The dealer also said that this is normal, they actually took me to another NB and showed me. But that does not solve the problem.
Beesport


----------



## car2ns (Feb 14, 2000)

I've got the same thing, but just on the passenger side. Funny thing is, is that I didn't have it until after the 15k mile service. They can't fix it and said it must've been there all along and that I just didn't notice it until then. Yeah, right.


----------



## Beetsport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle window windnoise (car2ns)*

Cars2ns: do you have power windows? I will look for TSB's at work about this, but I think it's something that only VW knows about.

Beetsport


----------



## jcf4now (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle window windnoise (Beetsport)*

Thanks for the reply. I confess to having a senior moment because I was seeing people responding but, being new to this site (actually VWoA referred me to it) I didn't know how to respond or how to retrieve the messages. Tried contacting VWVotex but haven't heard back from them yet. So today I figured it out, I think, but still have some questions.
Anyway, maybe we can devise a flap of some kind to put on the outside of the window to direct the wind past the trouble spot. Glad I'm not alone. any more design ideas?


----------



## car2ns (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle window windnoise (Beetsport)*

Yes, I've got power windows. It's a GLX.


----------



## SilverShadow (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle window windnoise (car2ns)*

There is a TSB out on this #66-00-01...it has to do with the two-piece design of the outside mirrors and how smoothly they match up. 
68-A092
64-A060
3409
Technical Bulletin Important!
Please give copies to all
your VW Technicians
C 66–00–01
 2000 Volkswagen of America, Inc.
1
Subject:
Model(s):
Group:
Number:
Date:
Outside Rear View Mirror, Eliminating Wind Noise
1998  2000
66
00–01
June 27, 2000 New Beetle
Condition
Wind noise in area of outside rear view mirror.
Service
May be caused by the rear half of the mirror
base adjusted higher than the front half of the
mirror base as shown at -arrows-.
If rear half of mirror base is adjusted higher
than the front half, adjust mirror housings as
follows:
Remove window seals as outlined on page 2
using trim removal wedge (Tool No. 3409).
(Cont. on Page 2)
68-A093
68-A094
68-A095
Technical Bulletin Important!
Please give copies to all
your VW Technicians
C 66–00–01
 2000 Volkswagen of America, Inc.
2
– Remove window seal at front of window
using trim removal wedge (Tool No. 3409).
– Remove inner window guide using trim
removal wedge (Tool No. 3409).
– Loosen screws holding mirror base.
– Adjust mirror assembly downward to make
rear half of mirror base (approx. 1.5 - 2mm)
lower than front half of mirror base.
– Tighten screws holding mirror base.
Note:
If proper adjustment cannot be achieved,
adjust front half of mirror base (see page 3)
(Cont. on Page 3)
68-A096
68-A097
Technical Bulletin Important!
Please give copies to all
your VW Technicians
C 66–00–01
 2000 Volkswagen of America, Inc.
3
Adjust front half of mirror base as follows:
– Open door, locate front half mirror base trim
fasteners near door hinge (illustration shows
door hinge view with door open looking
forward).
– Loosen screws holding mirror base
– Adjust front half of mirror base upwards to
make rear half of mirror base 1.5 - 2mm
lower than the front half of mirror base.
– Tighten screws holding mirror base
– Reinstall inner window guide.
– Reinstall window seal.
 When adjusted properly the rear half of
mirror base will be 1.5 - 2mm lower than the
front half of mirror base (illustration shows
view at rear of mirror looking forward).
When procedure applies to vehicles within
the New Vehicle Limited Warranty, use
the following:
Part Identifier: 6679
Labor Operation: 6679510 25 TU
SS


----------



## BUGSPORT2001 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle window windnoise (Beetsport)*

I too have a 01NB Sport and had the same wind noise from the drivers side window. I have had it back to the dealership 5 times. Three times to fix damage that occured during transport (they squashed the running boards on the drivers side, fixed it twice, both times the lift dimple disappeared when it was "repaired to spec", finally the third time I took it back I took the day off of work and stayed at the body shop to watch and make sure it was correct. At any rate, all 3 of those visits as well as 2 others I complained about the wind noise on the drivers side window. The first 4 times they told me either they could not repeat customers complaint or that it was a normal noise and there was nothing they could do (translation, its in your head sir now leave us alone). Finally, while I was standing there on my 5th visit, another Sport pulled in and made the same complaint. We drove her car, then mine and then a new sport off the lot. The Sport off the lot had no noise at all. They pulled my car in and I waited 3 and a half hours. When they came back with my car, I was the proud owner of new window seals and a readjusted window guide. No noise, and that was 10,000 miles ago. What I learned from that whole mess is if I keep pestering them they will do something to make it right just so I will go away.


----------



## jcf4now (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle window windnoise (SilverShadow)*

Thank you very much! I haven't been on for days and just checked this out. I will copy this and take it to the dealer and have them Do Something....
Incidentally, another post (the last one, I think) talks about the need for a new window gasket and that his was replaced and his noise is gone.
Again, thanks. I feel armed for battle, now.....
jcf4now


----------



## jcf4now (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle window windnoise (jcf4now)*

Thank you, also, for your very excellent (as Bill and Ted would say...) and bodacious avisory.... Together with SilverShadow I will approach the dealer armed with knowledge and technical stuff and then, perhaps, maybe, I will be able to drive in nearer silence and can turn the radio down a notch.....
Regards,
jcf4now


----------



## vickyvm (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle window windnoise (jcf4now)*

i have the windnoise too...as soon as i got the car. I told the dealer it sounded like whisling made the tech come with me on the interstate highway so i could go real fast he swore he didnt hear it at first then he heard it and is like it is normal but I have roll ups. Unfixable he is like you're young u must like loud music anywayz....... so.....


----------



## Beetsport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle window windnoise (vickyvm)*

OK. They fixed it.
I just took the NB-S in for its 10K service and complaned about the "wind noise" again, but this time I was armed with the TSB. 

They said they adjusted my mirror and then the door and on the third test drive (which make me nervois, someone driving my car around) the tech added alittle piece of felt on the door right where the mirror is. The sound is gone now. 
Let your dealer know that YOU know about a TSB out there that VW posted about this very problem. Dont let them get lazy on your car.
Good luck,, Beetsport


----------

